# Have you seen this?



## madaboutvizslas

I have watched this heaps of times. Why would you want any other dog?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSm5-e7uga4


----------



## 1notenough

I have seen that.They are the worlds best dogs.And I dont go anywhere without my two dogs...Its funny because i say things to them like [want to go run] and there heads turnin a blink of an eye and they look at me as if they just won a million dollars....its pricelsss...wouldn't give them up for a million dollars.Ilove my boys.


----------



## Sahara

That is my favorite vizsla video. That one and the counter surfer one with the two muffins. I showed those two to my husband the night before Tizane came home and he said "what are you getting us into?" They are great fun though. Took T out for a long walk with a friend and his border collie Rufus. I needed some help wearing her down. We go for long walks in the morning (about a mile and a half) and longer walks/jogs/hikes etc. ( 3 plus miles) in the afternoon or early evening. So we went on a five or six mile hike this morning and then the dogs played together in the backyard for another hour. I now have the key to getting my puppy tired enough to nap for a couple of hours. It probably didn't hurt having Rufus along for the hike, but I think if I just add some more distance to both walks we will be good. I think that anyone who wants to get a vizsla should borrow one for a weekend though to see if they are fit enough or are willing to become so before they actually get one. Maybe we would have less shelter vs as a result


----------



## Vlicked

I had come across that awhile ago....makes me cry cuz it's so dang cute. Typical V. Mine will run crazy around the yard like that once in a blue moon...and he totally does the same ****-eyed head thing...so sweet. They just have the joy of life in them.


----------



## madaboutvizslas

Yep. Good humour, good Cold Play sound track, good dog.

Can you see the way it is running in the back yard with its front legs splayed apart. My V does the same thing but only when it is in its silly play mood. Its haliarious.


----------



## englishvizsla

Have just watched it for the first time and it made me laugh so much. Ferdie also does the splayed leg running when he's in hyper mode!

Had something of a stressful weekend with him this weekend (dug two huge holes in the garden whilst the husband was supposed to be watching him - more mad at the husband than the dog! Then he managed to walk in some dog mess and walk it all round the house!), but this video has just reminded me why I chose this breed in the first place and I've fallen in love with him all over again!


----------



## Blaze

I take Blaze to our golf course - it won't open till mid May - he goes mad up there with that splayed leg run -up and down the fairways! So full of joyfull silliness - in the face of all life 's stressors, we alll have our Vizslas to remind us of pure happiness in life


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

i love all dogs for who they are not what breed they are, i've met some vizslas that were real jerks to me, breed-ists


----------



## scooby

Just watched it for the first time, it made me cry. It 's a good advert to show why some people should not have these beautiful dogs !


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

yeah it really is a sweet video, but i didn't like their choice of music, this would have fit better 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQBNH3UFEC0&feature=channel_page


----------



## Blaze

re : comment # 7. You know what they say don't you? "there are no bad dogs only bad owners. So perhaps those "jerks" that happened to be Vizslas , had jerks for owners.
If growing up with a particular breed from age 3 to 17 and thinking it was the "best dog ever" , (most kids think their dog is the best dog ever), and always dreaming of getting one when you grew up and then aquiring said breed and still thinking I have the best dog ever, makes me a _breed - ist _ then Guilty as Charged! Then again I *loved  * my rescue Bearded Collie for 12 years -he died in 2001- and had a real beardie thing goin' on then. So I must be a _"vizslabeardedcollie - ist." _ No, wait, I am totally in love with my mother and law's mixed breed, Molly aquired from the SPCA. Maybe I'm a _mixed breed -ist _ too! And while I'm at it I don't like cats very much and I would never own one - Oh no! I'm a feline bigot!
Sorry but you sound just a tad judgemental. After all it is a Vizsla forum. So you are going to get comments from owners that are rather impressed by the breed. I would think though, that most dog owners are very fond of _*all*_ nice doggies, pure bred or not.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

yeah i forgot about that, never blame the dog blame the owner, and the owner wasn't completely there if you know what i mean >_>, but my main point is all dogs can be great its just how you raise em, but vizslas are more unique i have to admit *hugs lili very tight*


----------



## 00tjwrangler

I like watching this video. Idk what I would do if I didn't have my v next to me everyday I would be lost. I love my flying v


----------



## Kobi

I have seen that video and it was definitely one of the videos that got me super excited about owning a Vizsla. I haven't found people that can keep up with my energy level, so I got a dog


----------

